# WV-Get dog Chained outside to his home! Transport Tues. Dec. 23rd!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

THIS TRANSPORT IS FOR TUESDAY, SO PLEASE NOTE!

GUYS, WE HAVE TO FILL THIS BY TOMORROW (MONDAY)!!!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, LET'S GET THIS BOY TO HIS FOREVER HOME!!!!!!!!! 



UNCHAINED AND READY TO GO HOME!!!!!
I need just THREE PEOPLE to help me get this senior boy to his forever mommy for CHRISTMAS!! Please crosspost to anyone you have ever met in your life in this area!!! 
Let's make this Jobie's best Christmas EVER!!!



Please help make Jobie"s Christmas bright!!! He is now off his chain and has a wonderful home awaiting him!! 



Passenger:
Jobie~ 12 year old Rottweiler, UTD, health cert., altered, very sweet!!! Has some aches and pains, so be gentle with him!!

Sender: KY DDB Rep, Tammi Kinman
Independence, KY
[email protected] 

Receiver: Marsha Rust, approved adoptor
Radford, VA
[email protected]

Transport Coordinator: Rhonda Sims, Freedom Train Animal Rescue Transports
[email protected]
864-934-8496


LEG 1 Thanks Tammi!!
Independence, KY to Winchester, KY 90 miles 1 hr/30 mins
10:00 am to 11:30 am

LEG 2~NEEDED~
Winchester, KY to Kenova, WV 98 miles 1 hr/30 mins
11:45 am to 1:15 pm

LEG 3 ~NEEDED~
Kenova, WV to Charleston, WV 58 miles 1 hr
1:30 pm to 2:30

***NEED SOMEONE IN CHARLESTON WV TO HOLD JOBIE UNTIL 4 PM!!
Charleston, WV Person to Keep Jobie from 2:30-4 pm~NEEDED~

Marsha to pick Jobie up in Charleston WV at 4 pm and take him home!!!


PLEASE JOIN ME AND MANY OTHERS ON MAY 30, 2009 AT THE

"The Bark Heard Around the World. "
www.barkaroundtheworld.com


Rhonda Sims
Coordinator, Freedom Train Animal Rescue Transports
www.freedomtraintransports.com

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC282.html 

www.myspace.com/freedomtraintransports 



"A wise man regards the life of his animals, but even the tender mercies of the wicked are cruel."
Proverbs 12:10





----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Tammi Kinman <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, December 18, 2008 5:44:51 PM
Subject: [dogsdeservebetterinc] Fw: Lexington KY: Senior Rottie Rottie Tied Outside


Please could everyone post this to help this big old guy get help? Thanks,

Tammi
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Sloan, Jeanine (EEC) 
Sent: Thursday, December 18, 2008 3:38 PM
Subject: Lexington KY: Senior Rottie Rottie Tied Outside









----- Original Message ----- 

From: Karen Hendren 

Sent: Thursday, December 18, 2008 2:34 PM

Subject: Lexington , KY - Senior Rottie - underweight & living on 4 ft. cable - owners willing to give up



We sure would like to find help for this old guy. It's very cold in KY right now and his old bones are not taking it well. He is also very underweight. He is approx. 12 years old and is living on a 4 ft. cable tied to his dog house. He gets no exercise and is suffering from muscle atrophy. He would really like to find a safe and loving home to live out his life in -- one where he could live inside but have a nice fenced yard to play and exercise in. He simply craves human attention and has never truly had it. The owners are willing to give him up. 





----- Original Message ----- 

From: Jennifer Hunter 

Sent: Wednesday, December 17, 2008 8:40 PM

Subject: rottweiler chained up



The people have had the dog for 12 years. They used to live on a farm and the dog could run free. They have since moved to a trailer park and have lived there I believe about 3 years. Jobie has been chained up (on a rope). As you can see by the pictures, he has hardly any leadway to walk anywhere. He gets no exercise.



I took him to the vet because he was having such a hard time getting up out of his doghouse. He had hook and pinworms, fleas and a hole in his stomach. They thought this might have been a tumor and he chewed at it. The vet did a swab and they do not think so. He has been on antibotics for his stomach (which is getting much better), treated for the hook and pinworms and getting medicine for his back legs. I am going to take him for a another heartworm test (we did not send the last one out to the lab). I want to make sure before I treat him with a heartworm preventive.



I took him to my yard to let him get exercise the other day and he goes sideways on his back legs. He needs exercise every day and I cannot go down and get him to bring him to my house but every once in a while because I work and it gets dark so early.



The people let him in for a couple nights after he got back from the vet and he seemed to do really well. They are not letting him in anymore because they have their 14 month granddaughter who stays with them until 2:00 am every day.



They said Jobie get along fine with other dogs (they have two who are both inside) and he does fine with their cats ( I was in there when he was with the cats). I do not feel he would do well with children. He is very possesive of his food, bones and treats. I found out not to mess with him while he is eating or chewing on a bone. He thinks you are going to take it away from him.



Now when he sees me, he is wagging his tail and he will lick my hand. (I try to bring him a pig ear or something every day). I have given them canned food and a different kind of dry food to put some fat on him.



He is very afraid of thunderstorms and desperately longs for affection and to be around people, but also likes to go outside as well.



They said the doghouse can go with him and looks like a decent doghouse.





Thanks,

Jennifer


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping the legs got filled for tomorrow*

I'm hoping they got the legs filled for tomorrow so this poor dog chained outside and living in the cold can get to his warm and loving home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna:

Thanks for the suggestion.
I just emld. Rhonda of Freedom and told her to call and email Lori at Mercer, in Princeton, WV.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I'm SO HAPPY FOR JOBIE-HE WILL have a wonderful Christmas and a loving home and will never have to leave outside in the cold and be ignored again!

Jobie's transport goes tomorrow to his NEW HOME in WV!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Woohoo, great job Karen!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas, Jobie!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Any news on how Jobie is doing?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Can we arrange for a delivery of coal to the previous owners instead of Christmas presents?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jobie*

Jobie:

I can't take any credit for Jobie. I just posted him here.
the girl who emld. for help is the heroine!

Yes, I think we should have coal delivered to them!!

Merry Christmas to Jobie!!


----------

